# Pipsqueak stove review



## the stove collector (Feb 24, 2010)

I have a great little camping stove 'The Pipsqueak'.
The Mk3 version has an internal baffle, rope seal door and airflow control.
Weighing in at only 20kg it is perfect for using with a small yurt or canvas tent.
Would anyone in the US like one?


----------



## zzr7ky (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow!  That is a nice looking stove.   

There are a number of low volume ptoduction stoves (Sheet metal) for camping in tents and the like.  I've had one for years and used it a good deal when my wife came along. It is nowhere near al nice looking.

Welcome and do tell us more.
Mike


----------



## red450 (Feb 24, 2010)

the stove collector said:
			
		

> Would anyone in the US like one?



If you're giving them away, sure I'll take one!  :cheese: 

Neat stove, there seems to be a growing interest in yurt camping with portable stoves.


----------



## tpikaart (Feb 24, 2010)

Portable?  Maybe we have different definitions for this word...


----------



## argus66 (Feb 24, 2010)

id like to put one in a conversion van that i use for snowboard trips. ill take one


----------



## the stove collector (Feb 26, 2010)

There is a van fitting kit available with the Pipsqueak which comes with a vulcanised rubber cone flashing.
Its an excellent kit. The Pipsqueak size of this little stove makes it great for this application.


----------



## the stove collector (Feb 26, 2010)

The love of camping under canvas is returning in popularity.
I am not sure why?
Everyone wants to live like a refugee for a while?
Back to simple pleasures.
Who knows but you are correct that 'glamping' as they
have coined it here in UK is growing year on year.


----------



## the stove collector (Feb 26, 2010)

20 kg ? I think that although it maybe at the maximum weight
to be included in the definition of the word portable, I do know
some girls who take the Pipsqueak camping. You have a very
lovely pick up and boast a mighty log splitter 
I am sure you would be able to pick it up


----------



## Battenkiller (Feb 26, 2010)

I'd be very interested in getting one.  How do I get one?  How much are they?


----------



## begreen (Feb 26, 2010)

Seems more like an advertisement than a review. Maybe speak to Craig (webmaster) about the process of selling stoves here and advertising.


----------



## geoxman (Feb 26, 2010)

I just did a google on them and they run about 150 + euros. They come in enamel and different colors as well.
http://www.belltent.biz/products/8/11/pipsqueak_stove/

I could not find a dealer in the US though.

It would be great for a tent or small cabin-cool little stove


----------



## the stove collector (Feb 26, 2010)

I am in the UK and have a Pipsqueak supplier, I was just exploring
whether or not an opportunity for this 'type' of stove existed in the US.
I am not selling them here or in the US yet, just trying to establish a level of interest.
If someone in the US wished to sell them then I am sure an advert at Hearth.com 
would be an excellent idea.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Feb 26, 2010)

Cool looking, but more than I would want to pack on my back.    


Matt


----------



## the stove collector (Feb 26, 2010)

No not a back packers stove.
The best one of those I have seen is
the bush buddy. I think if you goto
www.bushbuddy.com you may find it?
I think you could make one from a couple of old tins that would work well.


----------



## the stove collector (Feb 26, 2010)

The Pipsqueak works best in a cabin or tent. It happily burns wood( need to cut logs small) and coal.
I use mine in a bell tent and it heats the space even in Jan.


----------



## geoxman (Feb 26, 2010)

cool little stove! I would not mind the weight but I am 6ft 2in and 200lb. It would be great for my very small deer/trout cabin 12x15 and we don't have but a mile or two to get to it. 
A neat little video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50MAGaGrkVs

Are there similar stoves in the US? We have a boxwood but it runs out of the cabin and this size seems just about right.

stove collector that link does not work


----------



## the stove collector (Feb 27, 2010)

sorry I had the wrong url.
here we go
http://www.bushbuddy.ca/


----------

